# F.A.T.S Field trip pics.



## Nephrurus (Dec 8, 2008)

G'day all,

Just a quick post regarding the Frog And Tadpole Study group field trip last weekend. It was warm and overcast all day and we got a tiny bit of rain in the arvo. 

We got a few frogs but the stars of the night were the reptiles. 

Amongst other species we saw several Dwarf Crowned Snakes _Cacophis kreftii_, A pink tongued skink _Cyclodomorphus gerrardi_, a blind snake _Ramphotyphlops nigrescens_ and a stunning young Stephens Banded Snake _Hoplocephalus stephensii_

Here's a few pics. 























All the best,

-Henry


----------



## Nephrurus (Dec 8, 2008)

Oh yes, and to join FATS go to www.fats.org.au


-H


----------



## ad (Dec 8, 2008)

Awesome pics, great camera work Henry,
Cheers
Adam


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Dec 8, 2008)

definately gonna get my mum to take me to the next trip, I dont care if she has to drive 3 or 4 hours :lol:


----------



## jase75 (Dec 8, 2008)

Great pics, where abouts did u go? love the Stephens banded !


----------



## Nephrurus (Dec 8, 2008)

Join the FATS group and maybe you can attend the next field trip. 

-H


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Dec 8, 2008)

yer definately wanna come to the strickland trip. do you have to book that one or can you just turn up cause I dont wanna book and take up 2 places then not be able to get there because I might be working, which means 2 people could have gone but missed out

edit, woops I didnt see my first post. forgot I had already posted


----------



## JasonL (Dec 8, 2008)

Love the Pink Tongue pic... where's the kreftii pics??


----------



## mattmc (Dec 8, 2008)

ryan, you have to book, and if you find out that you cant go, ring the day before to say that you cant come. if there is a waiting list, the co-ordinator will offer your spots to the next in line.

was a great night, stephens was the highlight, and the kreftii were great 'swell

cheers
matt


----------



## Nephrurus (Dec 8, 2008)

These aren't the pick of the photos. THey are OK, not my favourites though. 
















There you go, _Cacophis kreftii_ in all it's tiny splendour!




-H


----------



## JasonL (Dec 9, 2008)

Nice, nothing wrong with those pics.... I love crowned snakes.


----------



## smacdonald (Dec 14, 2008)

I want to see a dwarf crowned snake. Do you reckon they'll still be there? Where did this field trip take place?


Stewart


----------



## Serpentes_15 (Dec 14, 2008)

Well done Neph. Thats some handy photography youv'e done there. May i ask what camera you used and what lenses you used as those are some ripper pics.


----------



## smacdonald (Dec 14, 2008)

Serpentes_15 said:


> Well done Neph. Thats some handy photography youv'e done there. May i ask what camera you used and what lenses you used as those are some ripper pics.



Looks like a Nikon D70s with a Tamron 90mm lens. Judging by the angle of the shadow, I'd say there's an SB-600 flash sitting on top of the camera, but I'm not 100% sure (might be an SB-800 dialed down).

Stewart


----------



## moloch05 (Dec 15, 2008)

lovely photos, Henry. I especially llike the shot of the Pink-tongue. Mine always end up with too much glare so your diffuser (I assume that you were using it) must work well.

Regards,
David


----------

